
10M – 10M Concurrent Websockets - jonbaer
http://goroutines.com/10m
======
tracker1
This is really cool, though the server in question is absolutely gargantuan
compared to what most will be regularly running.

Go's coroutines is definitely cool... Definitely a good idea for scaling
message channels. Looking at dispatchd vs rabbit, though fewer features, is
really interesting... quite a bit more throughput.

Wish I had more time, and a reason to dig in.

